# Need some specs for 02 Prairie 300



## miles6624 (Nov 22, 2012)

I have an 02 Prairie 300 that I am rebuilding the rear end. Just seals and bearings. The only problem I have is I do not know the Pinion nut torque? I also need a spec for pinion to ring gear backlash. I know how to fix just not sure of the spec. If anyone has a book could you throw me those 2 numbers. I would really appreciate it. I cannot find a manual for this machine anywhere!!! Thanks again.


----------

